# Obsidian knife



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 13, 2013)

Made this for a co-worker


----------



## mudpuppy928 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sweet. Lucky guy.great work


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aawsome work.


----------



## paratrooper202 (Feb 13, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 14, 2013)

thats sweet buddy ...


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Farmer Black (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome, amazing creftsmanship


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks folks! Yellerknife is the one to blame for my knife making. He gets me into all kinds of stuff. I just wanted make a few bows, everything else is his fault.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 15, 2013)

That is beautiful and great work. I need to learn knapping so I can put stone points on my cane arrows.


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice one! Like the flake pattern, nice and even.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice one! Like the flake pattern, nice and even.



Thanks folks! NC Hillbilly that piece is FOG, I'd have a rough time getting it that nice otherwise. But I figger if folks are gonna pay for a nice knife from good material I can give them a prettier finished result, unless they specify they don't want FOG and are looking for something more primitive looking.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 19, 2013)

trad bow said:


> That is beautiful and great work. I need to learn knapping so I can put stone points on my cane arrows.



Yessir, that's what drove me to learn. You can get a lot of practice with TV glass, toilet porcelain, large beer or liquor bottle bottoms, or any other non-tempered glass you can find. It's a good way to learn and practice without buying nice stone to just ruin!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 20, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Thanks folks! NC Hillbilly that piece is FOG, I'd have a rough time getting it that nice otherwise. But I figger if folks are gonna pay for a nice knife from good material I can give them a prettier finished result, unless they specify they don't want FOG and are looking for something more primitive looking.



Yeah, I've been known to FOG some slabs for knives, too. They turn out purtier.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 20, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I've been known to FOG some slabs for knives, too. They turn out purtier.



Yessir, they do!


----------



## YellowKnife (Feb 20, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Yessir, that's what drove me to learn. You can get a lot of practice with TV glass, toilet porcelain, large beer or liquor bottle bottoms, or any other non-tempered glass you can find. It's a good way to learn and practice without buying nice stone to just ruin!


Last time I listen to you, I emptied a case of them putry blue Bud Light bottles an a bottle of liquor Saturday an I felt like knappin nothin' yet !No No:


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 21, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> Last time I listen to you, I emptied a case of them putry blue Bud Light bottles an a bottle of liquor Saturday an I felt like knappin nothin' yet !No No:



if you don't feel like knappin' then lets go and cut some bow staves ....


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 21, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> Last time I listen to you, I emptied a case of them putry blue Bud Light bottles an a bottle of liquor Saturday an I felt like knappin nothin' yet !No No:



If I'd known you was emptying bottles I woulda helped and you would only feel half as bad. And you can't knap an o'douls bottle.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 21, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> if you don't feel like knappin' then lets go and cut some bow staves ....



I've got the perfect hickory picked. I want to get it in the next couple weeks so I'll give you a shout. Last time Yellerknife helped he broke all my tools.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2013)

Mighty nice blade!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 21, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> I've got the perfect hickory picked. I want to get it in the next couple weeks so I'll give you a shout. Last time Yellerknife helped he broke all my tools.



holla and we'll go git her ...


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 21, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> holla and we'll go git her ...



Will do!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty nice blade!



Thank you Nicodemus!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 21, 2013)

Good lookin Blade there, lots of attn to detail.  Like it.

John I.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Mar 13, 2013)

That,s a good looking knife!


----------



## LongBow01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice blade!!


----------

